# 10mg Anavar pricing



## Dustdatarse (Aug 9, 2011)

A friend of mine has 300 10mg prrescription grade from the  USofA pharmacy still in the bottle. How much could he sale those for? its 5 bottles with 60 pills each.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 9, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> A friend of mine has 300 10mg prrescription grade from the  USofA pharmacy still in the bottle. How much could he sale those for? its 5 bottles with 60 pills each.



Selling anavar is illegal, but i'd say about 2$ each to the right idiot.


----------



## rocco0218 (Aug 9, 2011)

What lab, and how much is he looking to get for them...or what is he looking to get in exchange?


----------



## pebble (Aug 9, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Selling anavar is illegal, but i'd say about 2$ each to the right idiot.



So your saying my stash of 100 tabs of Var at 50mg are worth $1000 (5000mg of var @ $2/10mg).


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 9, 2011)

No way, he meant $2 per bottle. I'll buy them.


----------



## pebble (Aug 9, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> No way, he meant $2 per bottle. I'll buy them.



That sounds perfect to me.  Lets set up this deal through PM.


----------



## Ahrnold (Aug 9, 2011)

and remb he said 'to the right idiot'

lulz


----------



## big60235 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear that anavar is garbage from US pharmacy's. He should just send them to me and I will make sure they get disposed of environmentally correct.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 9, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> and remb he said 'to the right idiot'
> 
> lmao!!!
> 
> lulz





big60235 said:


> I hear that anavar is garbage from US pharmacy's. He should just send them to me and I will make sure they get disposed of environmentally correct.



i have seen them go for more than that. Remember when var was 2.5 mg each  What a bunch of cheap fucks. 

i feel "good" var at 25-50 mg are worth 2$ each all day

pharm grade i have seen 2 bucks each,i wouldn't pay that,but you get the point. Especially at 10 mg each


----------



## Ahrnold (Aug 9, 2011)

werd


----------



## pebble (Aug 9, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> i have seen them go for more than that. Remember when var was 2.5 mg each  What a bunch of cheap fucks.
> 
> i feel "good" var at 25-50 mg are worth 2$ each all day
> 
> pharm grade i have seen 2 bucks each,i wouldn't pay that,but you get the point. Especially at 10 mg each




I was just joking around.  I would't pay close to that for it, but it is common to see ugl go for 50-90 for 50 pills @ 10mg.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 9, 2011)

pebble said:


> I was just joking around.  I would't pay close to that for it, but it is common to see ugl go for 50-90 for 50 pills @ 10mg.



I know bro,lmao, mabey one day we will just answer a bros question. I doubt it though


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 9, 2011)

please post gear pic!


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 9, 2011)

Pharm grade var from a us pharmacy costs around $700 for 100 tabs at 10mg. I know this for a fact because a doctor prescribed it to me once and that's what the price was at various pharmacies. By the way I didn't buy it.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Aug 9, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> please post gear pic!



Anything for you WP my boy. Here is one bottle. My brothers friend died from AIDS a little while back, and when they were cleaning out his room, they found 5 bottles of unused var that he was prescribed. So my bro dont take roids, so hes mailing them to me this week. Ill have by Monday he said. So i was just wondering what they went for. I might use them in my next cycle depending on what i can sale them for.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 10, 2011)

If I were you, I would just use the var myself. Selling roids is tricky, you don't want to sell it to the wrong person.


----------

